# Amount of Overtime Expected



## ruggercsc (Jan 17, 2021)

I am 99.999% positive I will be turning my notice this week for a job I had for only 8 months. Without going into a lot details (Boss who micromanages, job does not really match my skills, job is not what I was told it would be, etc.), but the amount of overtime for direct reports is a big point. I was told to expect some OT, but we would not be working 50+ work weeks every week, but that does not seem to be the case.

In my previous job, hours fluctuated based on schedules, so at times I might put in 30 hours a week and a few times 70+ hours when there where tight schedules (not common but occasionally required it), but for most of the time I averaged about a 45 hours a week.

Just asking how many hours are you and your coworkers, direct reports, etc. put in and/or are expected to put in weekly.


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2021)

Expected to put in 40, all OT billable, 50 hrs max without preapproval.

In the past during peak hell, there were some 70-80 hour weeks, all billable, but we were averaging about 55 hours or so a week. I won't go back to that life.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 19, 2021)

40. We get paid OT. Some people work more, some just hit the 40. We have some part time people also. During Covid we have been supposed to limit the OT since some offices/people are light and others still had a decent workload.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 19, 2021)

50 hrs/ week is standard work week for me. 6AM-4:30PM Salaried and OT on Saturday/Sundays (on occasion).


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2021)

37.5 hrs a week. OT must be approved in advance, not guaranteed. but it isn't cash, it is comp time. Usually only approved for travel.


----------



## Struct.Eng. (Jan 19, 2021)

I work 50 hrs on average. No OT since it's salary. I have heard about some coworkers doing 60 hrs but it's uncommon, still no OT though. 
Looks like our place is not the best


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 20, 2021)

Struct.Eng. said:


> I work 50 hrs on average. No OT since it's salary. I have heard about some coworkers doing 60 hrs but it's uncommon, still no OT though.
> Looks like our place is not the best


My company is the same except OT on weekends if needed - but we are paid well for Straight Time. Yes the hours suck and the days are long but we are paid appropriately. Obviously, there's some days where you have the "they don't pay me enough for this s**t" moments. But I think that is common everywhere and in every industry. Looking at other "local" companies in the same general industry it appears we are on the higher end of the pay scale anyway.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 20, 2021)

1st company: 40 hours was standard. 1st 5 hours of OT was unpaid. Working >45 hours was paid as straight time (not time and a half).
I'd say 75% of the time people just worked 40-45 hours, but 25% of the time more time was required (45-55 hours)

2nd company: No paid OT. 40 hours was standard, but it was more common to need to work OT.
60% of the time people worked 40 hours. 40% of the time people worked between 45-60 hours.

Current company: No paid OT. 40 hours is standard. OT is almost never necessary; ~1% of the time.


----------

